# Hello Brothers



## Michael Ray (Feb 2, 2010)

I am Mike from  Homer 254 in Huntington Tx. Glad to meet you all.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the site Bro. Mike!


----------



## Raven (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello brother and welcome.


----------



## HKTidwell (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother Mike!


----------



## JTM (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 15, 2010)

Michael Ray said:


> I am Mike from  Homer 254 in Huntington Tx. Glad to meet you all.



What took you so long to get here? :thumbup1:


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello in there Brother Ray.

I to am new.  God bless you and yours.


----------



## Michael Ray (Feb 23, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> Hello in there Brother Ray.
> 
> I to am new.  God bless you and yours.


 
Thank you Brother may God be with you and yours as well.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome my brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 24, 2010)

Raven,

Good to see you out Monday and Tuesday evenings.  Hope all is still well with you and yours.  We will have to put some time aside to work on degree work.  Next time we get together we must discuss.

a byte later ... jwhoff


----------

